# Yogurt with and after antibiotic treatments?



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I just thought of this. 

With MANY species of critters (including humans), if an individual goes on antibiotics it is suggested often to add yogurt with live cultures into their diet once a day or more until 3-7 days after the antibiotics are done. This ensures that the good gut bacteria come back quickly to aid in digestion to gain back anything that was lost from the illness.

What about rats? I've tried to feed mine low fat strawberry, but no one will have anything to do with it! But I just did it on a whim. What about if any are on antibiotics? Should I for that reason? What is a commonly rat-accepted flavor of yogurt? 

Thanks all - just trying to get everything figured out that I can! :roll:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

most rats freakin love any flavor of yogurt, so i'm sad that yours don't! i don't see how it could harm your rats in any way to feed them yogurt with their meds, so sure, go for it.  in fact, a lot of people mix their rats' meds into yogurt because the rats won't take them any other way.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

One of mine will ONLY take meds in yoghurt.

You could try greek yoghurt, which is creamier. Ive never had a rat turn down anything creamy. Except babyfood because they think im trying to drug them with it... If only they knew!

There was a post here last week about yoghurt. For the most part the live cultures are good for them, except I think that with one kind of abs its not recommended to give them yoghurt for a while.

I just checked where I thought it was but I cant find it. Someone else will be able to tell you if im talking crap or not (be nice)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Either the calcium or the lactose acts against antibiotics so yes a probiotic (such as yogurt) is suggested but do not feed with antibiotics as it will negate their effectiveness! Feed an hour before or after giving meds.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Perfect - Thanks so much for your advice, all. And thanks for letting me know the 1+ hour issue with the antibiotics, Poppyseed - I better remember that for myself and family too for the future!  

Blaze says "thanks" from the inside of my shirt, too (he's bruxing, licking my neck and peeking out from under my shirt right now....)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would play it safe and do 2 hours outside of meds, same as with dairy and doxycycline (or any of the other 'cyclines).

if your rat won't eat yogurt you could buy acidophilus capsules from a health store and sprinkle some on some wet food or Benebac from a petstore or online too.


----------

